# Im looking for a female to breed with my Marble Male Delta Tailed Betta Fish



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

I really want to breed him with a green or a blue but I also want to know if I should rescue the female from a pet store or not. Any suggestions? I have attatched a couple of photos of him. (this will be my first attempt at breeding)


You can find me on facebook at Facebook.com/CobraJr16


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow : o he is such a pretty fish; i didn't know they came in silver!


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty fish!!! It's not everyday you see a silver betta.
Um.. if you get a female from a store, try to make it a LFS rather than PetSmart or something. The ones there tend to be mutts with no actual genetic background. (randomly bred) Then again, what with the new bettas all these stores are getting, it's starting to look like they're being more selective with the males, at least.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Judging from the pictures: Your guy has a jumble of genetic back ground
picture #1 shows he has yellow. The last 2 pictures show he has green. He is a platinum so he also has white opaque and metallic in him.

If you want to keep the shiny feature, I suggest pairing him to other metallics (platinum like him or copper). If that's not available, you can pair him to an opaque or a green.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I wish I had some to sell to you but all my metallics are lined up for breeding haha. He is a nice fish though.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

If I were you, I would buy a female from a breeder. They have more choices and are prettier.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

For that guy go with a female from Chard56 on Aquabid. He has a lot of goldish, coppers like him.


----------



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankyou everyone, will buy from a breeder later on but I think the ones at Petco need to be rescued (not sure Im gonna breed him to the petco female though) 

He was a suprise to me as well and I got him from the same petco Im going to rescue a female from.


----------



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

Find more pictures of ace at 
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2336


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm assuming you have done your research and know what you're getting into. lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck finding a female for your male betta. If you are serious about breeding bettas, I strongly advise joining the IBC.


----------

